# Tannin mistake



## Country Roads (Jun 1, 2012)

I am making Lon "Minnesotamaker DePoppe's recipe for Skeeter Pee. I just completed the first step and descovered that I put in 3 teaspoons of wine tannin instead of 3/4 tsp. How can I correct this, or do I need to?

Recipe for 5gal
3 bottles of 32oz lemon juice
7lbs sugar
3/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp. yeast nutrient
2tsp. yeast energizer
43/4 gal water going up to 51/2gal
yeast slurry......................my slurry is from Red star pasteur red on California Beaujolais


----------



## robie (Jun 1, 2012)

Excess tannin will tone down over time, but it could take much, much longer.
Some clarifiers can strip some of the tannins; just have to research which ones.

But for SP specifically, better let Lon answer this one.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 1, 2012)

Egg whites will remove it. Ask Sirs or search it in Lum Eisenmens wine making handbook. It's in there. I'm workin a job now.


----------



## Country Roads (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks. I was hopeing it was just a matter of taste and not something that would stop the fermentation. I think I can adjust the taste in the end.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Jun 3, 2012)

I did the same thing when I was making Lon's 6 gallon recipe. I got confused and put in 3.5 tsp tannin and then realized it should have been 3.5 tsp of nutrient and only 1 tsp tannin. I was able to scoop some of the tannin out that was still floating but I know it has at least double the amount it should. I just started making another 6 gallon batch without tannin and then plan on mixing the two batches together before bottling.

12 gallons should get me through to Labor day!

Mark


----------



## Country Roads (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting. I think I am just going to let mine ride, and see what it tastes like. I threw in the slurry yesterday and it is going strong. I will try to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Country Roads (Jul 22, 2012)

I just sweetened my skeeter pee. I used the sparkoloid as the recipe stated. Made it so crystal clear! Of course sugering it clouded it up some and I added one margarita lemon mix. But I did not get any off taste. It is really good and has a high rosey color due to my California Bou. slurry. My only problem was from the sparcoloid. It is so fluffly that it was hard to rack the liquid off it. I did let it sit for two weeks, but it has been radically hot. Any suggestions?


----------



## Arne (Jul 22, 2012)

Country Roads said:


> I just sweetened my skeeter pee. I used the sparkoloid as the recipe stated. Made it so crystal clear! Of course sugering it clouded it up some and I added one margarita lemon mix. But I did not get any off taste. It is really good and has a high rosey color due to my California Bou. slurry. My only problem was from the sparcoloid. It is so fluffly that it was hard to rack the liquid off it. I did let it sit for two weeks, but it has been radically hot. Any suggestions?


 
I would rack it, let the lees settle again, and rack again. Another way is rack it with the pickup tube up higher than the lees, take the leftover wine and let it sit in smaller bottles. Like a wine bottle or whatever. When it settles down again, very carefully pour the clear off the lees. You can leave most of the lees that way. Good luck with it, glad it tastes great. Arne.


----------



## Country Roads (Jul 23, 2012)

I actually did just about that. But, if this had been a red wine I would not have been able to see the lees. Is there a better clarifier for a red??, something that sets up more firmly? Right now, other than racking, I do not attempt to clarify my reds.


----------



## Arne (Jul 23, 2012)

If you let it sit longer, the lees tend to compact more. Takes some time, but that is the name of this game. Just forget about your wine for a while between steps and it will grow into some fine stuff. Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Country Roads said:


> I just sweetened my skeeter pee....... it has been radically hot. Any suggestions?










Make lots more Skeeter Pee!


----------



## Arne (Jul 27, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Make lots more Skeeter Pee!


 

Yep, best start another batch. That stuff has a habit of disappearing. Wake up in the morning and what happened to it?? Now have to wait while another batch ferments. Arne.


----------

